# Cars; Diesel Engined and Manual Gearboxes???



## Levi_501 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello people

I am on the hunt for a new car. Being environmentally and money aware I would like a diesel, with a manual gearbox; my preferred configuration for a Monday to Friday car.

Alas, in my quest I have come up against the petrol/automatic monogamy here in 'ole DF.

A quick stroll around the fuel garages (Pemex) there are very few if any that sell diesel.

Quick question: am I hitting my head against the wall and wasting my time and energy; and therefore, just bite the bullet and go with the flow (petrol automatic), or make the dealer order a diesel and deal with finding diesel fuel in due course?

Anyone on here run diesel cars?

Research on the internet shows sales of diesel cars across the Americas as being less than 5% of new sales and down as low as 1% depending on which report you read.

Thanks in advance

BTW, I have discovered tacos de pastor


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

A friend of mine who lives in Minatitlán, Veracruz drives a VW Bora diesel. It's not quite a standard transmission, but some kind of hybrid that is both auto and standard without a clutch.

If you do buy diesel, mark the stations on your GPS so you'll never be without.

If you're trying to save gasoline by going standard, the newer automatics are getting the same kpl - maybe a kilometer less.


----------



## Levi_501 (Aug 13, 2011)

I would like an BMW X3, but I think I will go for a Mazda CX7.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> ... but some kind of hybrid that is both auto and standard without a clutch ...


My son recently bought a VW Jetta with a "DSG" transmission. This is actually two standard transmissions with two clutches in one gear box. One of them contains the 1st, 3rd, and 5th gears. The other contains 2nd, 4th, and 6th. The clutches are computer controlled normally, but there is an override function that allows the driver to control the shifts. There is no clutch pedal, but rather shifting is accomplished with the lever that looks like an automatic transmission lever. The car alternates between the two transmissions so shifts are very fast. e.g. You start in 1st gear on one transmission. 2nd is selected on the other transmission before you need it, thus when the car shifts from 1st to 2nd, all that has to happen is disengaging one clutch and engaging the other. In automatic mode all this happens without driver interaction just like in an automatic, but it really is a standard transmission. Seems very clever to me.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Hybrids in Mexico*

Just to muddy the waters here a bit: I know that Ford makes it's Fusion hybrid in Mexico for sale in the US. Are there hybrids marketed in Mexico? Are there seminuevo hybrids around?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

There are several VW Jetta TDI (diesel) cars for sale on Vivastreet Mexico........and more on Mundoanuncio..... and more, as well as Peugeot 406 Hdi (diesel) and VW Beetle with diesel for sale on Segundamano.....

- if you want to be environmentally friendly, another good choice would be a Smart Car here in MX.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We bought a new 2007 smart car from a Mercedes Benz dealer in Guadalajara. It has the transmission described above and has served us well, both as a local daily vehicle and on trips as long as 2500 miles. It is not diesel, but can get up to 44 mpg. (Remember, US gallons are only 4 quarts).


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

I had three diesel vehicles including two VW's en aquel tiempo cuando las computadoras estaban hechas de madera . However , I would not purchase one today because of the problem with fuel formulations of ultra low sulfur content . I bought a used VW Lupo for $65,000 pesos a couple years ago and am happy with it.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Our company has had at least 8 VW Diesels in the last 10 years. Unless you can buy new, with an extended warranty, the repair costs for the diesel powered cars will negate any fuel savings very quickly....

Case in point, a new clutch for a gasoline powered Jetta can be had for around 8K pesos, the diesel powered version is close to 20K.

Diesel is great for highway driving, better mileage, fewer fill ups, gobs of torque for the long uphill mountain climbs. In the city, with stop and go traffic, all those advantages are lost. Plus, in today's market, diesel is more expensive per liter thus negating furthermore any potential savings.


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

johnmex said:


> Diesel is great for highway driving, better mileage, fewer fill ups, gobs of torque for the long uphill mountain climbs. In the city, with stop and go traffic, all those advantages are lost. Plus, in today's market, diesel is more expensive per liter thus negating furthermore any potential savings.


Actually , diesels aren't affected as much as gas cars in stop and go traffic . For example , many gas powered cars that achieve 30 mpg on the highway may only get 18 mpg in heavy traffic . I had a 1982 diesel rabbit that delivered 42 mpg highway and still delivered 37 mpg in town .  My 1991 Gas Jetta delivered 34 Highway , and dropped to 22 in town .


----------

